#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-23
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-24
<indy21_> slt
<sovo> hi all
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-25
<ongolaBoy> warrens: bonjour
<warrens> merci bjr OngolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> en forme ?
<warrens> ouais en super forme 8-)
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> on aura terminé pour le journal au plus tard en fin de semaine
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu avais lu les remarques qu'on t'avait adressées sur la bannière que tu avais proposée ?
<warrens> d'acc, faites le necessaire
<warrens> oui j'ai lu les remarques
<warrens> et je doi dire k'il difficile de faire ue baniere attrayante avec toutes les infos kil fo dessus de cette taille
<ongolaBoy> il faut donc aller au plus simple
<IzaneFG> Hi All!
 * IzaneFG Jeux de Jambes :)
<ongolaBoy> warrens: je viens de faire une petite bannière très rapidement et très simple. je vais la poster dans la liste de diffusion pour inciter les gens à réagir et éventuellement participer
<warrens> je pense je devrais faire de meme, sa stimulerait effectivement les gens
<warrens> pr ma part, je suis sur que ce n'est pas le talent ki mank
<ongolaBoy> ok, mais je vais rappeller aussi que l'adresse pour ce travail n'est pas la mailing-list d'ubuntu-cm mais celle de la webteam
<warrens> d'acc. je tacherais d preter attention
<ongolaBoy> donc, il faut s'inscrire dans cette liste
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-26
<indy21> slt
<ongolaBoy> indy21: salut
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-27
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-21
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-22
<septox> hi
<septox> indy21: hi
<indy21> hi
<septox> dis moi une petite citation par rapport aux logiciels libre venant de toi
<septox> euh la mm chose pr Warrens
<septox> je suis entrain de write un article pr un journal
<septox> et j'aimerais avoir des citations des utilisateurs de logiciels libre
<indy21> humm
<Warrens> septox: logiciels libres, pour un monde lumineux
<Warrens> non, ca c'est plutot un slogan
<Warrens> mais ca tiens quand meme? :-!
<septox> uhmm non pas vraiment
<Warrens> bah, dommage
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: et indy21 : ou en d'autres termes, pour vous logiciels libres ça veut dire quoi dans votre quotidien ?
<Warrens> ben ce veut dire le pied total quoi :D
<Warrens> pour etre serieux, pour moi ca veut dire quelque chose de commun accessible a tous
<septox> Warrens: tu peux me donner une adresse ou je peux t'envoyer un mail ?
<septox> Warrens: send moi ca par mail stp
 * Warrens file send le mail
<Warrens> septox: en ce qui me concerne, le logiciel libre est  comme un véritable modèle de liberté pas seulement en matière de logiciel mais d'un point de vue de la societe egalement
<Warrens> septox: je t'ai envoye le mail la
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> je viens de te send un mail la par rapport a l'article
<septox> si tu peux lire et me donner ton feedback
<ongolaBoy> ok
<septox> ongolaBoy: great
<septox> ongolaBoy: thks
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> hi
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-23
<incy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ça s'est bien passé hier ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: oui oui
<indy21> c'est vrai k'on a pas tt fait mais c'était un bon début
 * indy21 need help
<ongolaBoy> si nacer doit être là-bas ce soir, il faudrait déjà le lui rappeler maintenant par texto au moins :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy:
<indy21> ok
 * indy21 est entrain d'écrire le texto pr nacer
<indy21> il m'ont donné un dd externe pr le miroir
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> de quelle aide as-tu besoin ?
<indy21> je dois configurer le miroir pr l'utiliser en réseau ds leurs bureaux
<indy21> je voulais faire un virtualhost sous apache
<indy21> je voulais savoir si c'est le meme fichier k'on met ds site-enabled et site-available
<ongolaBoy> avec apache sous Debian/ubuntu, tu crées ton vhost dans /etc/apache2/site-available/monSite
<ongolaBoy> ensuite tu l' *actives* avec la commande : a2ensite monSite
<ongolaBoy> après il te reste à recharger la configuration de apache2 typiquement : /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<ongolaBoy> a2ensite se charge de créer le lien symbolique dans le repertoire /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<ongolaBoy> dans la même façon que tu actives un vhost avec 'a2ensite' , tu le désactives avec 'a2dissite' . Consulte le man pour plus d'infos ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais faire un virtualhost va signifier aussi que dans leur réseau local, la résolution du nom que tu indiqueras va bel et bien pointer sur ce site
<indy21> je voulais faire du style : http://address_ip/miroirs/
<ongolaBoy> si tu te sers de l'adresse IP, alors tu n'as pas besoin de configurer un vHost
<ongolaBoy> tu peux utiliser le fichier qui est créé par défaut par apache2
<ongolaBoy> en fait, tu peux le laisser tel quel :)
<ongolaBoy> et juste mettre ton miroir dans le repertoire /var/www
<ongolaBoy> et te rassurer que www-data a l'accès en lecture sur ton dossier miroir
<ongolaBoy> pas besoin d'accès en écriture
<indy21> justement. le serveur web n'a pas 80 go de d'espace libre
<ongolaBoy> là tu veux dire qu'il n y a pas 80 Go d'espace libre sur le disque de la machine ?
<indy21> oui
<indy21> heu non
<ongolaBoy> si c'est le cas, il te suffit juste de modifier le DocumentRoot dans le fichier du vHost par défaut par le chemin menant au disque dur externe
<ongolaBoy> ??
<ongolaBoy> non, quoi ? :)
<indy21> non pr il n'y a pas 80 Go
<indy21> mais je change carrément le repertoir d'hébergement. si je trouve ke y a une web app deja installée?
<ongolaBoy> ah.. tu parles d'un serveur web déjà fonctionnel et où tu veux rajouter un site pour le miroir ?
<indy21> un serveur web deja fonctionnel sur lekel je dois ajouter une entrée pr le miroir. :)
<ongolaBoy> ils emploient des vHosts ?
 * indy21 pense ke c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux. 
<indy21> je sai pas trop.
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, rien n'est insurmontable. Mais le plus important est de bien connaitre l'environnement de travail et
<ongolaBoy> d'analyser ce que l'utilisateur dit vouloir en quelque chose de réalisable techniquement parlant ;)
<indy21> ils veulent utiliser le miroir ds un environnement de bureau.
<indy21> exple: l'auf yaoundé. :)
<ongolaBoy> AUF yaoundé c'est à dire ? vous voulez utiliser leur miroir ?
<indy21> non non.
<indy21> on leur a proposé de constituer leur propre miroir et de le mettre a jour périodikement.
<indy21> en passant tu sera la pr promote?
<ongolaBoy> arnaud, je suis un peu fatigué des voyages actuellement. Si tu savais comment le fait de ne pas être là pour Afrinic15 me fait mal :(
<ongolaBoy> bref.. je ne pense pas être là
<ongolaBoy> sauf cas de force majeure
<indy21> parce ke on a eu un jour a promote pr parler de la communauté ubuntu-cm
<indy21> soit le 3 ou le 10
<ongolaBoy> constituer son propre miroir sous linux signifie au minimum installer un serveur web et avoir un script permettant de faire la synchro régulièrement
<indy21> on a pas encore finalisé la négociation mais ca avance ds le bon sens
<ongolaBoy> ah, c'est chouette! et qui va vous offrir la place dans un stand ?
<indy21> mr fondi
<indy21> on va parler ds son stand
<indy21> je vais faire un mail en interne pr ca
<ongolaBoy> ok.. mais quand ça sera finalisé, il faudra l'annoncer publiquement !
<ongolaBoy> certains comprendront qu'il y en a qui bossent ;)
<ongolaBoy> un peu comme le CD mastérisé réalisé par cyrille blunt et dont julius parlait
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> Chéri â'am je vais bi1
<ariabbas> Je ne s8 plus fatigué j s8 n pleine form
<ariabbas> WÈh assia pr tè mo 2têt.fo dormir é prnd dè médicamn.
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ????
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: eeereurrrr de chanel
<tnjulius> hi
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> Bye
<indy21> bug avec la clé orange de IzaneFG
<septox_web> hi
<indy21> septox_web: hi
<ongolaBoy> aïe :D
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu a diminué la bde passante au niveau du miroir?
<ongolaBoy> non... ORANGE et les utilisateurs ne me donnent pas le lait :(
<ongolaBoy> ORANGE joue un peu de temps en temps
<indy21> je revien moi alors sur les sources officielles. :(
<ongolaBoy> et les utilisateurs croient qu'ils peuvent télécharger tout l'internet depuis le CNF ... :( :(
<ongolaBoy> et je n'ai pas vraiment le droit d'interdire tout ce que je veux
<ongolaBoy> indy21: en tout cas tu prends ce qui t'arrange
<indy21> t a pa une acl pr ca?
<ongolaBoy> là tu rentres dans le terrain de la vie privée d'un utilisateur ... sujet délicat quand tu es soucieux de certaines choses
<septox_web> .
<ongolaBoy> en gros au CNF, on fait signer une charte dans laquelle l'utilisateur s'engage à utiliser les ressources dans le cadre académique
<indy21> humm. affaire de politique de système d'information la.
<ongolaBoy> je filtre ce qui nuit fortement au bon fonctionnement du réseau (torrent, films) et je laisse tout ce qui est strictement éducatif
<indy21> aie
<ongolaBoy> même si c'est des Go de cours vidéo d'une université
<indy21> bon j'ai une erreur du miroir la:"Err http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org oneiric/universe Sources
<indy21>   404  Not Found
<indy21> "
<ongolaBoy> mais on fait un peu d'allocation de bande passante avec le proxy/cache squid (les delay_pool)
<ongolaBoy> normal que tu ais "Not Found" . Je n'ai pas de Source chez moi
<ongolaBoy> tu as bien regardé le sources.list que je demande d'employer pour mon miroir ? :) http://www.ndere.cm.refer.org
<indy21> c'est le meme j'ai pas changé depui la derniere fois.
<indy21> il fait le apt-get update jusk'a 79% et . bom il me balance ca.
<ongolaBoy> non.. tu as des lignes avec "Sources" et ce n'est pas correct ;)
<ongolaBoy> je le vois dans mes logs ici
<ongolaBoy> ta machine cherche des infos sur les paquets sources
<ongolaBoy> donc, ton sources.list ne correspond pas à ce que j'indique
<ongolaBoy> sur ma page
<ongolaBoy> 41.202.219.10 TCP_MISS/404 686 GET http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources - FIRST_UP_PARENT/Accel1 text/html
<ongolaBoy> un exemple tiré du log
<indy21> ongolaBoy: heu je peu use une distribution amd64 avec le miroir?:D
<ongolaBoy> si tu lis bien https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu#Ngaoundere tu verras que n'ai de paquets 64bits que pour debian squeeze
<ongolaBoy> le reste est en 32 bits
<ongolaBoy> mais si tu as une machine 64 bits, ça pourrait marcher mais bon pour les paquets *all_.deb
<ongolaBoy> mais je ne suis pas sur
<indy21> humm.et moi ki veu installer une version 64bits.
<ongolaBoy> désolé. je n'ai pas de place pour cela :)
<ongolaBoy> ma priorité c debian squeeze 64 bits + lucid 32 bits
<ongolaBoy> le reste, je récupère juste pour aider un peu tout le monde :)
<ongolaBoy> dans la limite de mes capacités
<indy21> pas grave.je vai moi go négocier a creolink pr le miroir 64 bits. :D
<indy21> tnjulius: hi
 * indy21 vas faire une petit config avec Sovo pr négocier le net sur la clé orange. :)
<tnjulius> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-24
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> !!!
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ///
<tnjulius> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> comment ça va jusqu'ici pour la formation ?
<indy21> plutot mal
<ongolaBoy> en passant, il y a (avait) des soucis au niveau de CAMTEL, ce qui impactait notamment les autres FAI ces derniers jours
<ongolaBoy> donc, ma bande passante avait été divisé par 4 pratiquement
<ongolaBoy> c'est presque revenu à la normale là
<indy21> ok
<indy21> mais bon je vais utiliser zentyal  pr l'admin sys aujourdhui
 * ongolaBoy ferme toutes ses fenêtres et file à la maison
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu es sur videoprojecteur
<ongolaBoy> ok. bonsoir à tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> je pensais que vous seriez présents dans le salon ? :)
<ongolaBoy> vos ordinateurs ne sont pas sur internet ?? :)
<indy21> ils vont se connecter. :)
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que vous avez déjà fait ?
<ongolaBoy> pour information ou rappel, vous pouvez utiliser http://webchat.freenode.net pour atteindre ce salon
<indy21> pr l'instant certains ont des pbs de réseaux
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> bonsoir komea
<ongolaBoy> indy21: qu'est-ce que vous avez déjà fait ?
<komea> Hi!
<ongolaBoy> ceci est le salon de discussion de la communauté ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> bienvenue!
<komea> on vient de commencer
<ongolaBoy> vous pouvez vous y connecter quand vous voulez. même en dehors de l'heure de formation
<ongolaBoy> nous utilisons cet espace pour échanger, faire nos réunions, s'entraider
<ongolaBoy> etc
<komea> ok merci
<ongolaBoy> rapidement pour me présenter.
<ongolaBoy> je fais partie de la communauté ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> et je travaille pour l'Agence Universitaire de la Francophonie à ngaoundéré
<komea> j'espère qu'on trouvera tjrs un staff connecté
<ongolaBoy> je suis le responsable technique local du CNF de Ngaoundéré
<ongolaBoy> à l'AUF , nous utilisons presque exclusivement des logiciels libres (sous Debian/Ubuntu)
<komea> je suis avec Arno à MCA Conseils
<ongolaBoy> "staff connecté" ? je ne peux rien garantir mais il ne faut pas hésiter à essayer
<ongolaBoy> nous sommes là quand c'est possible :)
<ongolaBoy> komea: enchanté
<komea> nous sommes ravi  de vous rencontrer
<indy21> on a fairt une petite installation de ubuntu
<komea> j'epère qu'on reste en contact jusqu'à la fin de l'exposé
<ongolaBoy> nous sommes là quand c'est possible :) ( "Nous" ici est mis pour les membres de la communauté ubuntu-cm )
<indy21> on parlé de l'arborescence des fichiers sous ubuntu
<indy21> nacerix a parlé de vi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ah! nacer est là ce soir ?
<indy21> on parlé des commandes standard de manipulation des fichiers.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: non
<bahus> oui mais s'étais dur
<ongolaBoy> ok; parce que j'allais dire que je pouvais aller me coucher sinon :)
<indy21> je pense k'on va l'administration système ojourdhui
<indy21> cr'est mieux k'on commence
<ongolaBoy> OOK
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu peu commencer?
<ongolaBoy> ok, pas de soucis
<ongolaBoy> je peux juste parler en général de certaines choses
<ongolaBoy> et quand vous avez des questions, il faut m'arrêter et là j'entrerais dans les détails
<ongolaBoy> je ne connais pas trop l'expérience des personnes qui sont là ce soir
<bahus> ok
<ongolaBoy> donc, je ne sais pas trop s'ils faut aller vite ou pas
<ongolaBoy> mais bon, je vais y aller quand même
<ongolaBoy> administrer 1 système ça peut être vu comme une manière de vérifier que tout marche
<bahus> allez normalement
<bahus> niveua moyen
<ongolaBoy> de prévenir des pannes, des problèmes de sécurité, de faire évoluer le matériel et les logiciels,etc..
<bahus> ok
<ongolaBoy> en gros vous devez connaitre le système.. Du point de vue physique
<ongolaBoy> et bien sur du point de vue logiciel
<ongolaBoy> pour le cas des systèmes GNU/Linux , il vous faut connaitre en gros certaines choses
<ongolaBoy> le fonctionnement du noyeau, comment démarrer les services
<ongolaBoy> comment fonctionne les processus
<komea> koi par exemple
<ongolaBoy> comment exécuter des tâches qui peuvent s'exécuter toutes seules
<ongolaBoy> connaitre le fonctionnement d'un shell ---> "bash" par exemple
<bahus> ok
<ongolaBoy> et pouvoir faire quelques scripts: shell,python, perl,etc...
<ongolaBoy> est-ce qu'au niveau de l'arborescence , vous avez compris l'essentiel, la disposition ?
<bahus> oui
<ongolaBoy> je vous indique cette page sur wikipédia que vous pourrez consulter pour réviser http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<ongolaBoy> indy21: tu leur donneras l'URL du log après ;)
<ongolaBoy> en gros , tout commence à la racine qui se nomme "root" et se schématise par "/"
<ongolaBoy> à noter qu'on utilise aussi le terme "root" pour parler du superutilisateur
<ongolaBoy> si vous ouvrez votre exploteur de fichier ou bien un terminal (ce qui est mieux) vous pourrez explorer tout cela
<ongolaBoy> pour débuter, je vous suggère d'ouvrir un terminal
<ongolaBoy> arnaud pourra vous aider pour cela
<ongolaBoy> quand chacun a ouvert un terminal, faites moi signe pour continuer ;)
<bahus> c'est fait
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> si vous avez un terminal devant vous
<ongolaBoy> vous aurez toujours sur votre gauche ce qu'on appelle un "prompt"
<ongolaBoy> ou en français une "invite"
<ongolaBoy> en l'occurence ça sera quelque chose comme ça
<ongolaBoy> je prends mon exemple
<ongolaBoy> willy@vash:~$
<ongolaBoy> en gros c'est : nomUtilisateur@nomDeLaMachine:~$
<indy21> tt le monde a ouvert le terminal
<bahus> ok
<ongolaBoy> mais bien sur c'est configurable
<ongolaBoy> actuellement vous utilisez un "shell" qui se nomme BASH
<ongolaBoy> tout ce que vous allez taper,saisir et ensuite validez par la touche ENTREE, sera traité par cet interpréteur de commandes
<ongolaBoy> si vous tapez quelque chose que BASH ne comprend pas, il va toujours générer une erreur
<komea> ok
<ongolaBoy> parfois, quand vous allez taper quelque chose de compréhensible, il  n y aura pas forcément un résultat
<ongolaBoy> mais juste un .... simple retour à la ligne
<ongolaBoy> allez, pour s'exercer
<ongolaBoy> on va taper juste une commande
<ongolaBoy> je la mets entre crochets; donc ne saisissez pas les crochets :)
<ongolaBoy> "ls"
<ongolaBoy> que voyez vous à votre niveau en tapant "ls" ?
<ongolaBoy> ...
<bahus> bin dev initrd.img ...
<ongolaBoy> bahus: hum... ça signifie que tu n'est pas dans ton home ;)
<bahus> l'arborescence
<indy21> ps. j'ai deja parler de l'arborescence ainsi que des commandes ls, cd, cp, rm, mkdir, touch, vi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok
<ongolaBoy> donc, on peut sauter
<ongolaBoy> la place des fichiers dans l'arborescence répond à un certain standard
<ongolaBoy> que j'ai présenté plus haut http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<ongolaBoy> en gros
<ongolaBoy> en partant de la racine donc du /
<ongolaBoy> je vais juste citer les plus important pour nous
<ongolaBoy>  le dossier /etc
<ongolaBoy> contient tout ce que vous pouvez avoir comme configuration dans votre système
<ongolaBoy> le dossier /boot
<ongolaBoy> contient toutes les config du chargeur du système
<ongolaBoy> celui qui vous présente un menu tout juste après le BIOS
<ongolaBoy> ls dossier /home
<ongolaBoy> contient toutes les données des utilisateurs
<ongolaBoy> c'est à dire de toutes les personnes qui auront un compte physique sur la machine que vous utilisez
<ongolaBoy> le dossier /proc
<ongolaBoy> contient des infos du noyau qui sont mises en mémoire vive
<ongolaBoy> c ainsi qu'on aura des infos sur le réseau /proc/net
<ongolaBoy> sur le CPU /proc/cpuinfo
<ongolaBoy> etc, etc..
<ongolaBoy> le dossier /root
<ongolaBoy> c'est le repertoire du superutilisateur
<ongolaBoy> le dossier /usr
<ongolaBoy> contient les données de la plupart des programmes que vous pourrez installer
<ongolaBoy> le dossier /var
<ongolaBoy> contient toutes les informations qui peuvent varier,changer plus ou moins rapidement dans  votre système
<ongolaBoy> par exemple c'est dans /var/log que sont enregistrés tous les fichiers journaux
<ongolaBoy> dans /var/lib/mysql sera le repertoire des fichiers de MySQL ;)
<ongolaBoy> dans /var/cache/apt on trouvera les infos et données sur les paquets que vous aurez installé
<ongolaBoy> c'était juste quelques exemples
<ongolaBoy> il y a des dossiers /lib pour certaines librairies
<ongolaBoy>  /bin /sbin pour les commandes
<komea> avez une documentation qui explique la place des fichiers dans l'arborescence
<ongolaBoy> komea: j'ai présenté le site officiel plus haut
<ongolaBoy> et une page sur wikipédia en français
<komea> c'est difficile pr moi de retenir ça sur cette forme
<ongolaBoy> indy21: comme je disais n'oublie pas de leur donner le log pour qu'ils retrouvent les liens
<ongolaBoy> avant de continuer, je me dois de vous indiquer comment trouver de l'aide sur un système GNU/Linux
<ongolaBoy> tout d'abord vous avez des MANuels en ligne de commande
<ongolaBoy> il vous suffit de taper : "man uneCommande" pour avoir des infos dessus
<ongolaBoy> exemple
<ongolaBoy> "man ls"
<ongolaBoy> et vous aurez des infos sur la commande "ls"
<ongolaBoy> autre source d'infos,
<indy21> ps. j'ai deja aussi parlé de man. :)
<bahus> ok
<ongolaBoy> le dossier /usr/share/doc
<ongolaBoy> quand vous installez un paquet, vous y trouverez une aide supplémentaire
<ongolaBoy> et je vous conseille de bien lire les fichiers de configuration des programme
<ongolaBoy> pour rappel tous les fichiers de configuration se trouvent où ???
<ongolaBoy> ...
<ongolaBoy> dans ... ??
<ongolaBoy>  /etc bien sur
<ongolaBoy> ainsi, si vous installez le paquet "apache2" pour le serveur web apache
<ongolaBoy> toutes les configs se trouveront dans /etc/apache2
<ongolaBoy> ainsi de suite pour tous les programmes que vous pourrez installer
<ongolaBoy> mais les données qui seront gérées par le serveur apache
<ongolaBoy> seront dans ...
<ongolaBoy> le dossier /var/www par défaut
<ongolaBoy> faites bien la distinction
<ongolaBoy> des questions ou on continue ?
<bahus> un instant
<ongolaBoy> ???
<komea> une petite pause
<bahus> oui
<komea> on ns explique qlqc
 * ongolaBoy attend alors
<bahus> oui
 * indy21 montrait juste le contenu des répertoires /etc/apache2 et /var/www
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> comme on a commencé avec apache, on va toujours prendre exemple sur lui pour parler d'un certain nombre de choses
<bahus> ok on continue
<ongolaBoy> le paquet apache2 a été installé dans votre système avec un certain nombre de paquets qui étaient nécessaires
<ongolaBoy> on appelle ça des DEPENDANCES
<ongolaBoy> typiquement ça sera des librairies supplémentaires ou d'autres programmes
<ongolaBoy> vous pourrez voir ce qui est installé/supprimé dans votre système
<ongolaBoy> dans les fichiers /var/log/aptitude
<ongolaBoy> ou bien /var/log/apt/history.log
<komea> on n' a pas encore installé
<bahus> certains n'ont pas apache installé
<ongolaBoy> et je rappelle que /var/log c'est pour TOUT ce qui est journalisation
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis
<komea> juste  qlq min pr le faire
<ongolaBoy> c'est juste un exemple mais ça vous permet de vous situer
<ongolaBoy> le plus important étant de comprendre les PRINCIPES
<ongolaBoy> on va utiliser une autre commande maintenant
<ongolaBoy> "netstat"
<bahus> ok
<ongolaBoy> elle permet de vérifier un certain nombre d'infos sur le réseau
<komea> donne nous les indications pr l'installation
<ongolaBoy> komea: pour installer apache ?
<komea> oui
<ongolaBoy> en fonction de comment votre réseau est configuré, il suffit de taper ceci en ligne de commande
<ongolaBoy> sudo apt-get install apache2
<ongolaBoy> et normalement, le gestionnaire vous guidera dans les étapes à suivre et fera le reste si tout est réuni
<ongolaBoy> "sudo" pour demander des droits d'administration
<ongolaBoy> "apt-get" est un outil pour installer/supprimer
<ongolaBoy> et on lui fournit comme paramètre : "install"
<komea> donne ns la commande pr prendre les packages sur un cd
<ongolaBoy> et ici on lui demande d'installer le paquet "apache2"
<ongolaBoy> komea: l'installation de paquets se fait à partir d'un dépot
<ongolaBoy> si c'est avec un CD, il faut l'introduire dans la machine et l'enregistrer à travers SYNAPTIC
<ongolaBoy> mais en gros ça signifie qu'il faut l'introduire et le système va proposer une invite pour configurer cela
<ongolaBoy> MAIS utiliser un CD n'est pas suffisant pour installer des paquets en général ;)
<ongolaBoy> on peut continuer avec netstat ?
<komea> indy21 demande un petite pause ramener ceux ki sont defasés
<bahus> une minute
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> mais un bon conseil:prenez la peine de vous ballader dans votre système et de lire les diverses aides
<ongolaBoy> c'est ainsi que vous apprendrez beaucoup ;)
<ongolaBoy> c'est ainsi qu'à chaque fois que vous voyez une nouvelle commande
<ongolaBoy> n'hésitez pas à lancer man pour voir ce qu'elle vous offre
<ongolaBoy> exemple
<ongolaBoy> "man netstat" :)
<indy21> dsl
<indy21> coupure d'internet. :)
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> on continue ?
<indy21> oui
<ongolaBoy> nous étions sur "netstat"
<ongolaBoy> qui sert à afficher les connexions réseau, des stats ..
<ongolaBoy> avec par exemple "netstat -ln"
<roger_mca> je crois que nous étion plutot sur l'installation avec apt et dpkg
<ongolaBoy> vous aurez affiché les ports sur votre machine qui sont en écoute
<roger_mca> ok, on te suit
<ongolaBoy> quand vous voulez juste vérifier les serveurs en écoute en tcp et avoir leur nom
<ongolaBoy> vous taperez
<ongolaBoy> "sudo netstat -tlnp"
<ongolaBoy> je pourrais expliquer chacun des paramètres un à un mais je vous laisse le faire en exercice en consultat le man
<ongolaBoy> mais essayez cette commande chez vous
<ongolaBoy> il vous présentera tous les ports en écoute
<ongolaBoy> et ça vous donnera une idée des services réseau qui sont ... démarrés sur votre système
<ongolaBoy> bien sur, il est important de connaitre les ports qui sont employés par vos appli réseau
<ongolaBoy> en général le serveur web écoute sur le port 80 (pour HTTP), 443 (pour HTTPS)
<ongolaBoy> MySQL sur le port 3306
<ongolaBoy> bind9 (qui est un serveur de noms) sur le port 53
<ongolaBoy> OpenSSH sur le port 22
<ongolaBoy> etc...
<ongolaBoy> donc... si vous installez un programme qui doit fonctionner en réseau
<ongolaBoy> et que vous avez un soucis à son niveau
<ongolaBoy> rassurez vous déjà qu'il soit EN ECOUTE
<ongolaBoy> et pour cela, un simple netstat -lnt peut vous aider
<ongolaBoy> si vous ne le voyez pas dans le listing, vous ferez vite la déduction
<ongolaBoy> c'est ainsi que pour ceux qui ont par exemple apache installé ET lancé
<ongolaBoy> vous aurez une ligne comme ceci
<ongolaBoy> tcp       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
<ongolaBoy> c'est un exemple
<roger_mca> et comment voir le port d'un soft precis ?
<ongolaBoy> roger_mca: il faut savoir que chaque appli réseau se doit de suivre plus ou moins les recommandations standards
<ongolaBoy> donc, en fonction du rôle de votre appli, elle écoutera toujours sur le port désigné
<roger_mca> okay, à l'installation il choisi un port. comment savoir quel port il utilise ?
<ongolaBoy> pour information, tous les ports et services sont listés dans un fichier pour vous aider
<ongolaBoy> c'est le fichier /etc/services . vous y trouvez les correspondances entre numéro de port et le service qui doit l'utiliser
<roger_mca> okay
<ongolaBoy> et comme je disais tantôt, un serveur web doit écouter PAR DEFAUT sur le port 80
<ongolaBoy> DNS sur 53
<ongolaBoy> etc...
<ongolaBoy> et bien sur, vous pouvez tout modifier si ça vous dit...
<ongolaBoy> nous allons vérifier l'arrêt et le démarrage de services
<ongolaBoy> en général sur des distributions Debian/ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> vos services sont installés dans le dossier /etc/init.d
<ongolaBoy> vous pouvez vous y rendre pour vérifier
<ongolaBoy> et pour la plupart , sinon tous répondent à au moins un des paramètres suivants:
<ongolaBoy> start,stop,restart
<ongolaBoy> et pour certains services vous aurez en plus les paramètres: reload
<ongolaBoy> exemple, encore avec apache. Si vous voulez l'arrêtez vous taperez
<ongolaBoy> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<roger_mca> minute ...
<ongolaBoy> n'oubliez pas qu'on met "sudo" devant parce qu'on veut exécuter une action avec des droits utilisateurs
<ongolaBoy> des droits SUPERutilisateur ... je voulais dire
 * indy21 pense ke ongolaBoy doit retrograder en 3ième. :D
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> s'il y a des questions, faut m'arrêter à chaque fois
<ongolaBoy> j'ai bien dis au début que je ne connaissais pas l'expérience des personnes présentes :)
<ongolaBoy> .
 * indy21 fait un petit tp de tt ce ke ongolaBoy a di
<ongolaBoy> .
<mca> la formation tire à sa fin
<mca> à chaque jour sa peine
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-25
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<mca> bjr les gars
<mca> juste pour savoir comment trouver le sevice mysql
<ongolaBoy> mca: salut
<ongolaBoy> je ne comprend pas très bien ta questino
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> pas trop de soucis hier ? :)
<indy21> pas tellement
<indy21> on a parlé de 2 ou 3 trucs essentiels
<indy21> la gestion des processus
<indy21> le service réseau
<ongolaBoy> ok.. en tout cas, il faut leur dire qu'ils doivent beaucoup lire et se servir de la doc du système ;)
 * indy21 est avec kelk'un ki demande l'avantage de python. :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je le repète a chak fois a la formation. :D
<ongolaBoy> bah... python pour l'apprentissage déjà c'est bien
<ongolaBoy> syntaxe claire et simple, code propre (plus propre que du PHP en tout cas)
<ongolaBoy> je ne vais pas entrer dans les détails mais juste mentionner qu'en dehors de java, c'est l'un des langages les plus utilisés à Google
<indy21> ok
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu sera tjrs la ce soir ?
<ongolaBoy> hum... je crois
<ongolaBoy> mais si vous travaillez sous ORACLE, je ne vous serais d'aucune utilité
<indy21> on va aborder d'autres points a part oracle
<ongolaBoy> comme ?
<indy21> les redirections et les pipes
<ongolaBoy> en passant, tout à l'heure j'ai vu "mca" en ligne qui posait une question sur le service MySQL. Mais je n'avais pas bien compris
<ongolaBoy> et il est parti avant que je ne puisse le lui demander
<ongolaBoy> si je ne suis pas trop fatigué, je serais là tout à l'heure
<indy21> ok
 * indy21  sent k'il n'a pas bien expliker l'utilité de /etc/init.d/
 * indy21 a oublié un point important la notion de groupe et d'utilisateur. :(
<ongolaBoy> il faut noter que le démarrage de services en indiquant des paramètres aux scripts présents dans /etc/init.d commencent à devenir obsolète
<ongolaBoy> ou un peu moins employés
<ongolaBoy> tu as désormais (sous ubuntu) la possibilité de commander certains services avec : "service"
<ongolaBoy> exemple. tu peux faire "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload"
<ongolaBoy> mais aussi "sudo service ssh reload"
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, il faut employer la première syntaxe et le shell signalera s'il faut plutôt employer la seconde syntaxe ;)
<ongolaBoy> bref, c'est expliqué.. Suffit de bien lire ce que le shell renvoit comme infos
<ariabbas>  ...
<acm_dg> ongolaboy, tu vas bien ?
<acm_dg> on était ensemble hier soir
<ongolaBoy> acm_dg: oui, ça va assez bien
<ongolaBoy> il parait que j'allais trop vite ? :)
<acm_dg> oui
<acm_dg> on es des novices
<acm_dg> mais c'étais bon
<ongolaBoy> ok
<acm_dg> je voudrais savoir comment retrouver le serveur mysql de mon serveur ubuntu
<acm_dg> on a changé l'adresse ip et je sais plus comment relancer mysql
<acm_dg> sur windows, il suffit de lancer wamp
<ongolaBoy> le changement d'adresse ip n'affecte pas le serveur MySQL par défaut sur Debian/Ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> après installation, il tourne sur la boucle locale : 127.0.0.1 ; port 3306
<acm_dg> mais depuis que nous avons changer les adresses, nos applications web disent que mysql n'est pas lancé
<ongolaBoy> et il est lancé à chaque démarrage du système
<ongolaBoy> je ne comprends pas quelque chose.. est-ce qu'on parle d'un serveur MySQL installé sur Ubuntu ?
<acm_dg> je cherche le message
<ariabbas> :)
<acm_dg> et de socket
<acm_dg> il dit cannot connect to mysql local ...
<ongolaBoy> "qui" dit ça ? et depuis quelle machine ? est-ce la même machine ?
<acm_dg> oui, le serveur
<acm_dg> j'ai une appli web, elle se lance bien
<acm_dg> quand on essai de se connecter, on obtien ce message
<ongolaBoy> en faisant "netstat -tln", est-ce qu'il y a une ligne avec 3306 ?
 * ongolaBoy rappelle une commande vue hier ;)
<acm_dg> je vais me connecter avec putty
<acm_dg> une minute
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que l'application web est installée sur le serveur en question ?
<acm_dg> oui
<ongolaBoy> et que donne la sortie de netstat ?
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> bye
<acm_dg> j'ai un problème de conexion, juste une minute
<ongolaBoy> ...
 * ongolaBoy doit rentrer manger,dormir un peu. Serait de retour plus tard normalement :)
<acm_dg> indy21 ou ongolaBoy faites moi signe dès que vous êtes là !
 * septox est now la et fera fige devant son ecran irc a partir de 18h
<septox> .
<valdesjo> Slt les gars!
<ongolaBoy> salut
<valdesjo> slt Willy! comn se pote Dan? :-)
<ongolaBoy> assez bien. le froid s'installe petit à petit
<ongolaBoy> hier j'ai vu une étudiante grelotter en marchant :D
<ongolaBoy> tous les gars la regardait passer et elle, elle s'en foutait des regards
<valdesjo> Loool! la pauvre!! et toi ossi au lieu de venir la réchaffer simple!!!
<ongolaBoy> elle tremblait elle sa chose en rentrant chez elle :D
<valdesjo> ki sait, peut être y'avai son réchauffeoir à la piole!! raison pr lakelle ell était no stress!
<ongolaBoy> j'espère pour elle
<valdesjo> Lool!
<valdesjo> ping @tnjulius
<valdesjo> mince je croyai povoir tomber sur les gars de Dla là par ici ce soir!
<valdesjo> mai a pparamen ils sont o sissongos! :-)!
<ongolaBoy> valdesjo: je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup connecté cette semaine d'ailleurs
<valdesjo> dc ils étaient alor connectés aux sissongos en mode "persistent"!! :-)!
<acm-db> ongolaBoy: tu es de retour ?
<acm-db> on peut poursuivre ?
<ongolaBoy> heu oui..mais je ne pourrais pas trop parler longtemps
 * tnjulius est entrain de donner cours! mais vous lis :)
<ongolaBoy> déjà, qu'en est-il du serveur MySQL ?
 * valdesjo @tnjulius c rassurant!
<ongolaBoy> que donnait la sortie de netstat tout à l'heure ? c'est ce que je demandais
<acm-db> il n y a pas de 3306 dans la liste
<valdesjo> @acm-db est tu sûr d'avoir au préalable lancé le service mysqld?
<ongolaBoy> acm-db: il faut taper "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start " et nous dire ce que ça donne
<acm-db> non
<acm-db> il demande d'utiliser service
<ongolaBoy> ok. il faut donc faire ceci
<acm-db> service mysql start
<acm-db> dois je le faire
<ongolaBoy> sudo service mysql start
<ongolaBoy> et vérifier avec netstat la sortie
 * valdesjo se demande si @acm-db est tjrs là?
<acm-db> suis là
<valdesjo> ok, le service s'est-il bien lancé?si oui,  le résultat du nouveau "netstat -tln" te donne kelke choz now?
<acm-db> non
<valdesjo> et y'a t-il eu un message d'erreur?
<acm-db> indy21 est dessus en ce moment
<valdesjo> ah ok
<swell> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-26
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ...
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bjr
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> en forme ?
<indy21> un peu
<indy21> je sui vanné. mais coe la formation est finie, je peu souffler
<ongolaBoy> ok
<indy21> t es busy laM
<indy21> ??
<ongolaBoy> oui. je m'occupe de l'inventaire du matériel informatique
<indy21> ok
 * indy21 veut savoir comment ongolaBoy procède. :D
<ongolaBoy> "procède" par rapport à quoi ?
<indy21> tu fais avec un soft ou bien ou au papier?
<ongolaBoy> papier
<ongolaBoy> c'est un tableur qui contient déjà les entrées des années antérieures
<ongolaBoy> je mets surtout à jour les infos sur les systèmes installés
 * indy21 pensait k'il y avait un free soft pr faire cela.
<ongolaBoy> glpi,smolt,...
<indy21> c'est pr la gestion automatisée des parcs ca. je pensai k'il y a un soft ki permet de générer un rapport d'infos sur une machine. style aida32
<ongolaBoy> dans le cas de glpi, je pense qu'il peut aussi *compter* ;
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, smolt s'occupe juste de compter,recenser des postes. mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit encore utilisé. Il avait été mis sur pied par le projet Fedora
<indy21> mon idée c'est de recenser les infos (logicielles et matérielles) sans déployer tte une infrastructure(coe glpi) pr ca.
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-19
<indy21> hi
<septox> .
<sovo> hi
 * indy21 propose le "smile" pour la rencontre de mercredi
<septox> les gars de ngoa ne st pas la
<indy21> septox:???
<ongolaBoy> indy21: _smile_ ? c'est où ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: en face de l'ancienne ambassade des états-unis
<ongolaBoy> ok.. pas de soucis pour moi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu vois intek?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<indy21> c'est juste en face
 * indy21 propoz juste hein.... les seigneurs de la nuit n'ont pa encore fait de proposition...
<sovo> indy21: toi tu es un seigneur du Jour ??
 * indy21 vient de reveiller un..
<indy21> sovo: oui oui. :P
<indy21> sovo : il parai ke tu etai samedi???
<sovo> yes
<sovo> une ptit vire a yde et au smile ;)
<indy21> sovo:caaaaaaa
<sovo> indy21 nessa tu es maitre du jour ?? ca veut dire que tu n'aimes pas la nuit norrr
<indy21> sovo :je sui un hybride. :D
<sovo> c ca mm
 * indy21 se demande qui a programmé l'ubuntu party du 01 déc 2012.
<septox1> .
<ariabbas> bjr
<ariabbas> bjr ...
<ariabbas> reunion sur #barcampcameroon dans 5 min
<ariabbas> pour le NdéréCamp
<ongolaBoy> indy21: l'ubuntu party du 1er decembre est celle de ngaoundéré sauf erreur.. lis bien qui a inscrit l'évènement ;)
<ariabbas> i
<indy21> ongolaBoy:oui. j'ai checké le lien de l'event.
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: pour info, les réunions pour le barcamp se tiennent généralement sur #barcamp-cm ;)
<ongolaBoy> et non #barcampcameroon
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> petit retard
<septox1> .
<septox1> l'actualisation des tweets sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer etait presque fluide today
<septox1> les pictures i bek faut les mettre en ligne => avec le tag ubucm
<ariabbas_> la reunion pour a commencer
<ariabbas_> sur #barcamp-cm
<ariabbas_> merci
<warrens> ariabbas et ariabbas_ c la mem personne differente ou ce sont deux mem personnes?
<ariabbas_> warrens: is the same
<ariabbas_> lol
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> \j #barcamp-cm
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-20
<septox> ongolaBoy: finalement la rencontre de demain aura lieu ou ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: au _smile_ .. tu me rappelles que je dois le dire dans la liste :)
<IzaneFG> hein? "Smile"? :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-21
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hello
<ongolaBoy> je pourrais être là à 18h. pas avant.
<ongolaBoy> penses tu que ça ne sera pas trop tard ?
<ongolaBoy> tu peux laisser ta réponse. je ne suis pas toujours sur cette fenêtre
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hello
<ongolaBoy> je pourrais être là à 18h. pas avant.
<ongolaBoy> penses tu que ça ne sera pas trop tard ?
<ongolaBoy> tu peux laisser ta réponse. je ne suis pas toujours sur cette fenêtre
<indy21> ok
<indy21> pas de pb
<indy21> fo inforrmer les gens sur twitter hein... fo pa ke kelk'un aille s'asseoir la gorge sèche..
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> cmt etais la rencontre d'hier ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: http://techday.univ-ndere.cm/ ne fonctionne pas
<ongolaBoy> de l'extérieur on n'accède pas à ton lien...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-23
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy:
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> Please can you try if this URL pass techday.univ-ndere.cm
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ça passe ce matin du BACGL
<ongolaBoy> mais ce n'est pas encore accessible partout
<ongolaBoy> en général, c'est bien de baisser la TTL pour l'enregistrement pour que ça se propage rapidement ;)
<qwebirc10074> je fête mon retour sur IRC. Je sais que c'est pas drôle..
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ariabbas> hi simplice_ndere
<ongolaBoy> le belge est parmi nous ;)
<ongolaBoy> je pense que tu vas devoir prendre ça demain :). suis au bureau mais je ne peux plus sortir
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: je pense que tu vas devoir prendre ça demain :). suis au bureau mais je ne peux plus sortir
<IzaneFG> ha ok
<IzaneFG> heu... demain qu'elle heure :D
 * IzaneFG mes yeux n'étaient pas sur cet écran :D
<ongolaBoy> bah.. tu peux me pêcher au bureau tôt le matin si tu veux ; genre 7h au plus tard
<ongolaBoy> sinon.. on se coince à un moment de la journée
<IzaneFG> hum... ok
<IzaneFG> 7h là... faudra voir si je n'ai pas dormi :D
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-24
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: Merci pour le résumé de la rencontre
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: heu... tu bouges pour combien de temps déjà :-/
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi ongolaBoy
<ariabbas> èhhhh
<ariabbas> je veux recuperer ces partie si de http://cm.archive.ubuntu.com
<ariabbas> main/installer-amd64,main/installer-i386,main/dist-upgrader-all
<ariabbas> dans le miroir univ-ndere
<ariabbas> mais sans succès
<ariabbas> voici mon script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1382580/
<ariabbas> si tu as du temps STP jette un coup d'oeuil
<ariabbas> merci
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hello
<ongolaBoy> il faudrait aussi avoir le log du traitement
<ongolaBoy> sur internet, tu ne devrais pas ignorer les clés GPG; c'est dangereux !!!
<ongolaBoy> entre ressources locales oui ça passe _MAIS_ parce qu'on sait qu'une partie avait fait la vérification des clés GPG
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: pour les logs
<ariabbas> je t'envoi un fichier de log
<ongolaBoy> ok mais je n'ai pas le temps de lire
<ongolaBoy> je dois me déconnecter
<ariabbas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1382694/
<ariabbas> pk
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> @+ alors
<ongolaBoy> à +
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-25
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-22
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> pcf.
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-18
<saoungoumi> slt par ici
<saoungoumi> nous avons mis sur pied un tchat interne à l'Université de Ngaoundéré
<saoungoumi> pour information
<saoungoumi> unchat.univ-ndere.cm
<saoungoumi> c'est webchat
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: ouvert sur l'internet ?
<saoungoumi> oui
<saoungoumi> on également un réseau social universitaire mais lui, je l'ai laissé uniquement en intranet
<ongolaBoy> c'est bien :)
<saoungoumi> http://unspace.univ-ndere.cm
<ongolaBoy> mais pourquoi ouvrir le tchat sur l'internet ?
<saoungoumi> afin de permettre des discussions entre les membres de la communauté universitaire peu importe leur position spatiale
<saoungoumi> ceci peut être considéré comme un point focale de communication entre et avec les membres de la communauté
<saoungoumi> un grand salon d'échange universitaire (ma vision)
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> je suppose que tu as géré les spams et autres désagréments
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est bien
<ongolaBoy> +1 :)
<saoungoumi> pour l'instant aucun problème
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-19
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-20
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<saoungoumi> bye
<ongolaBoy> ciaoooooo
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-21
<ariabbas> .
<h0912> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-17
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-19
<ariabbas> .
